

UK Beats the US to a Tech-Friendly Startup Visa - petercooper
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/03/17/uk-beats-the-us-to-a-tech-friendly-startup-visa/

======
aj700
Oh great. Because we really need more (brown) people here (Britain).

...will be the reaction of the vast majority, however much richer it makes the
country. The majority are worried about space, not race. The majority, luckily
for big business, don't have a say. FPTP.

I say brown, because Europeans can already come. So I expect a lot of these
startups will run by Indians.

Nativism is really growing. It's not just in Arizona. I personally don't care
if Britain isn't majority white in 2100. But it does undermine support for a
welfare state, as it becomes obvious to more and more white funders of it,
that the recipients are brown and multi (differently, liberalism and
rationalism hostile) -cultured.

Social democracy and harmony XOR diversity with increasing minarchism. Choose
one.

